# 4k Videoschnitt PC



## WernerHallo (12. Februar 2019)

Hallo Liebe Forums-Mitglieder!

Da ich mir in letzter Zeit einiges an 4k fähiges Video-Equipment zugelegt habe (Sony Rx100VA, GoPro Hero 7 Black, DJI Mavic 2 Pro) reicht nun meine PC Hardware nicht mehr aus um die Aufnahmen richtig schneiden und bearbeiten zu können. Deshalb möchte ich mir jetzt einen 4k Videoschnitt PC bauen. Hauptsächlich werde ich mit Adobe Software (Premiere Pro, Photoshop, After Effects) arbeiten weshalb ich auch zu einer Intel CPU tendiere. Als Bildschirm möchte ich mir zu Beginn einen 4k Monitor zulegen und später einen 2ten ergänzen. Wenn ich dann einen neuen PC habe werde ich auch wohl mal wieder das ein oder andere Game zocken.
Ich habe selbst noch keinen PC zusammengebaut würde mich allerdings schon als technisch versiert bezeichnen. Ich habe jetzt mal in den letzten Tagen einiges gelesen und recherchiert und mir folgendes System zusammengestellt:

CPU:
Intel Core i9-9900K

Grafikkarte:
Asus ROG-Strix-RTX2060-O6G

Mainboard:
ASUS ROG Strix Z390-F Gaming

RAM:
Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 2666MHz C16 XMP 2.0

CPU Kühlung:
CORSAIR Hydro Series H150i PRO RGB

Netzteil:
be quiet! Straight Power 11 PC Netzteil ATX 650W*

SSD:
Samsung MZ-V7P512BW 970 PRO Interne SSD 512GB NVMe M.2

Aktuell habe ich nicht vor mich mit OC oder ähnlichem zu beschäftigen.
Ohne Gehäuse, Win10 und 2ter/3ter Festplatte komme ich somit auf ungefähr 1800€

Meine Frage/Bitte wäre nun:

1. Passen die Komponenten zueinander oder habe ich etwas falsch ausgewählt?
2. Übertreibe ich mit diesem System für meine Anforderungen?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar und freue mich über jede Rückmeldung.

Beste Grüße
Werner


----------



## claster17 (12. Februar 2019)

Der von dir ausgewählte RAM ist lahm.
G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000 ab €' '179,94 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich mir nicht sicher. Allerdings hast du dir ein sehr teures Exemplar ausgesucht, sodass man nicht mehr weit von den ersten 2070 entfernt ist.

Beim Netzteil kannst du eine Stufe runtergehen. Du wirst mit den gewählten Komponenten niemals auf 500W kommen. Selbst für 400W müsstest du es inklusive Übertaktung schon arg drauf anlegen.

Statt einer 970 Pro kannst du eine 970 EvoPlus nehmen, welche ein gutes Stück günstiger ist.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (12. Februar 2019)

Ja, ein Intel ist schneller bei Adobe. Aber laut Test im Heft 02/19 ist ein 9700K nur wenige Prozentpunkte langsamer, dafür ist der Preis fast 18% niedriger. Ein Ryzen 2700X ist zwar 15% langsamer (als der I9), aber auch fast 40% günstiger. Ich will dich hier jetzt nicht unbedingt zum Ryzen "bekehren", aber das sollte dir mal bewusst sein.
Wie schon angesprochen hast du dir bei der GPU nicht gerade das günstigste Custom Modell rausgesucht. Ich würde also als CPU "nur" den 9700K nehmen und dazu dann eine RTX 2070. Da hast du von der (Spiele-)Leistung am meisten von


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2019)

Der Vorteil bei AMD liegt daran, dass auch die neuen CPUs, die im Sommer mit 12 und 16 Kernen kommen, auf Sockel AM4 laufen werden.
Man könnte dann noch mal darüber nachdenken von 8 auf noch mehr Kerne ein Upgrade machen.


----------



## pain474 (12. Februar 2019)

Wobei ich dazu einwerfen würde, dass ich selbst einen R7 1700 habe @3.8 GHz und selbst mit Proxies, die eine geringe Auflösung haben, Probleme habe, H.265 Videos die ich mit meiner Mavic 2 Pro aufnehme vernünftig ohne ruckeln zu bearbeiten. Ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt am Prozessor liegt, aber eigentlich sollten ja durch Proxies selbst schlechte PCs dazu in der Lage sein..


----------



## WernerHallo (12. Februar 2019)

Also erstmals vielen Dank für die schnellen Rückmeldungen!

@claster17: -laut Intel Homepage ist für den i9 ein Speicher mit 2666MHz vorgesehen ... bringt der schnellere RAM trotzdem Vorteile (wie gesagt ich hab jetzt schon viel recherchiert jedoch bei den Details fehlt mir noch einiges an Know-How )
-mit der Grafikkarte habe ich eigentlich am meisten Probleme beim auswählen ... laut pugetsystems.com, welche einige Benchmark Testergebnisse für die Adobe Programme veröffentlichen, gibt es schon eine Leistungssteigerung. Die GeForce GTX 1070 hab ich mir hier auch angesehen und als alternative im Hinterkopf. Das gamen ist mir nicht ganz so wichtig ... ich muss hier nicht die max FPS rausholen. Mit welchen Custom Modellen habt ihr die besten Erfahrungen gemacht? 
-ok ... ich hab mit dem Tool auf der bequiet! homepage den ungefähren Verbrauch berechnet und deshalb das 650er ausgewählt weil der Preisunterschied (beim bequiet!) nur 10€ sind und ich mir dachte ein bisschen Reserve schadet nicht

@Einwegkartoffel & Threshold: Als ich begonnen habe zu schauen für meinen neuen PC war ich auch eindeutig auf einen Ryzen aus, die Benchmarks auf pugetsystems.com haben mich diesbezüglich jedoch ziemlich verunsichert. Allerdings kann ich diese Benchmark Tests auch nicht richtig einschätzen ... meine Anforderung ist das das bearbeiten der 4k Aufnahmen "flüssig" funktioniert ... ob dazu der Ryzen 7 2700X ausreicht ist irgendwie schwer herauszufinden. Preislich wäre der AMD mit Kühler um 320€ natürlich schon eine Ansage gegenüber dem i9 (520€) plus Kühlung (160€).

@pain474: das ist genaue das vor dem ich mich "fürchte" ... ich will nicht so viel Geld in die Hand nehmen und mich dann ärgern. Wie schlimm ist dieses ruckeln bei dir? Ist eine halbwegs vernünftige Bearbeitung trotzdem möglich?


----------



## pain474 (12. Februar 2019)

WernerHallo schrieb:


> Also erstmals vielen Dank für die schnellen Rückmeldungen!
> 
> @pain474: das ist genaue das vor dem ich mich "fürchte" ... ich will nicht so viel Geld in die Hand nehmen und mich dann ärgern. Wie schlimm ist dieses ruckeln bei dir? Ist eine halbwegs vernünftige Bearbeitung trotzdem möglich?



Also ich lade meine H.265 Videos als Proxies in Premiere Pro. Abspielen läuft flüssig. Sobald ich dann etwas bearbeite, sprich Color Grading, ein bisschen Speedramping oder sonst was, kann das Video nicht mehr in Echtzeit abgespielt werden, obwohl die Proxies nur eine Auflösung von 640x360 haben und ich die Playback quality auf 1/4 o.ä. stehen habe. Das wundert mich halt, ich weiß nicht ob das "normal ist". Weil der Prozessor ja eigentlich genau für solche Anwendungen ausgelegt sein sollte und ich kein Vergleich habe mit schlechteren PCs, bzw. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie andere die viel mit Premiere Pro arbeiten und einen schlechteren PC haben damit leben können. Natürlich kann man das als Preview dann rendern lassen usw. nur wundert es micht halt, dass der PC es nicht mal schafft so eine niedrige Auflösung in Echtzeit zu rendern...
Das spätere Rendern läuft natürlich mit den 8 Kernen super schnell. Ich denke einfach, dass meine Erwartungen etwas hoch sind oder dass ich vielleicht mit den 16GB RAM die ich habe noch Luft nach oben haben könnte, da durch das Programm fast alles genutzt wird. Vielleicht würden 32 GB beim Echtzeitabspielen helfen aber ich weiß es leider nicht.


----------



## colormix (12. Februar 2019)

Der Flaschenhals   beim schneiden ist in der Regel immer die HDD die alles aus bremst.

Ich schneide zwar schon lange  nicht mehr am PC und mache das über meine 
Receiver  selber und dabei ist mir eine Sache aufgefallen,
  sind vom gleichem Hersteller,

Receiver 1 hat schnelle SSD 500 von Scandisk drin,
Receiver 2 hat eine schnelle 2.5 WD  1 TB HDD 
und hat die etwas schneller CPU verbaut.

Wenn ich am  Receiver 1 schneide in einem Film 
mehrere Werbeblöcke raus eht dies nahezu ohne Verzögerungen,  
bei Receiver 2 dauert es in der Regel immer  2 bis 4 Sec.
bis ein Werbeblock komplett raus gelöscht ist .

Wer jetzt denkt mit einem Receiver kann man nicht vernünftig schneiden der irrt, ich kann Blöcke Löschen/Kopieren nur eben keine zusammen fügen aber trennen .


----------



## WernerHallo (12. Februar 2019)

@pain474: Das wundert mich ehrlich gesagt auch das du trotz der Proxies so Probleme mit dem ruckeln hast. 
Genau das wäre mir allerdings wichtig das die Bearbeitung zumindest halbwegs flüssig abläuft ... wenn das finale Rendern dann länger dauert wäre mir das eigentlich egal.

@colormix: Außer als Speicher zur langzeit Aufbewahrung von Rohmaterial kommt mir sowieso keine HDD mehr ins Haus!


----------



## pain474 (12. Februar 2019)

Vielleicht übertreibe ich auch etwas. Das bearbeiten läuft natürlich alles flüssig. Es geht lediglich um das Abspielen in Echtzeit, nachdem alles bearbeitet wurde.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2019)

pain474 schrieb:


> Vielleicht übertreibe ich auch etwas. Das bearbeiten läuft natürlich alles flüssig. Es geht lediglich um das Abspielen in Echtzeit, nachdem alles bearbeitet wurde.



Hast du dir mal die CPU Auslastung angeguckt? Kann auch sein, dass das Abspielen dann über die Grafikkarte läuft, da solltest du auch mal schauen.
Wobei das auch am Programm selbst liegen kann.


----------



## pain474 (12. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal die CPU Auslastung angeguckt? Kann auch sein, dass das Abspielen dann über die Grafikkarte läuft, da solltest du auch mal schauen.
> Wobei das auch am Programm selbst liegen kann.



Ich schaue später mal zu Hause. Hab allerdings schon viele Tutorials geschaut und das Program wohl so gut es geht optimiert und auch was geht auf die GPU ausgelagert, wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß ob der Realtime playback dazu gehört. (Grafikkarte ist eine 1080Ti)


----------



## colormix (12. Februar 2019)

- Abspielen
Bei meinem I2600 mit NV Karte geht die CPU Last auf ca. 8 bis 10 % hoch  wo bei 1 bis 2 Kerne stärke ausgelastet sind und anderen kaum,
das ist normal, wenn eine Neuere und schnellere CPU bei 80 % hängt ist das nicht normal da stimmt was nicht ,
mal die Kern und GPU Auslastung beobachten ,
ich spiele 4K auf nicht 4K tauglicher HW ab wo noch  runter gerechnet wird auf H264/1080/p damit es der PC Darstellen kann , das packt selbst mein Notebook mit I3 CPU locker Ruckelfrei .

Oder sein Programm taugt nichts ?
PC HW reicht locker aus darüber braucht man nicht diskutieren.


----------



## eXquisite (12. Februar 2019)

Schau mal bitte im Taskmanager ob beim abspielen auch die GPU genutzt wird, benutze zwar kein Premiere aber in AE kann ich Live in 4K Sachen ohne hohe CPU Last abspielen mit ner Vega64. (Ryzen 1700X)


----------



## colormix (12. Februar 2019)

Bei einer schnellen Intel CPU spielt das eh keine Rolle mehr die haben reichlich Reserven an Rechen Power  ist ja kein 386 PC .
Das kann man in Taksmanger nicht sehen aber damit kann man es sehen 
was ausgelastet wird,


----------



## eXquisite (12. Februar 2019)

Klar kann man das mit Taskmanager sehen - du brauchst dringend Windows 10  - gerade beim Rendern gewinnst du da locker nochmal 10%.


----------



## colormix (12. Februar 2019)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Klar kann man das mit Taskmanager sehen - du brauchst dringend Windows 10 : .



Bloß nicht,
  die GPU läuft eh immer mit wenn man den Firefox am laufen hat , GPU geht hier auf 30 % wenn ein Video läuft .


----------



## WernerHallo (12. Februar 2019)

Also denkt ihr das bei pain474 womöglich ein Problem vorliegt und ich mit einem Ryzen 7 2700X  vernünftig in meinem Anwendungsgebiet arbeiten kann?


----------



## pain474 (12. Februar 2019)

Wie gesagt, das laggen kommt wirklich erst wenn ich bearbeitet (mit Effekten) habe und dann Echtzeit abspielen möchte. Ich denke da kriegt jeder PC Probleme. Ich werde nachher mal schauen was die Auslastung sagt.
Wenn der Ryzen nicht für solche Aufgaben ausgelegt sein sollte, wofür dann?


----------



## pain474 (13. Februar 2019)

So habs mal getestet. Effekte draufgeklatscht, Proxies ausgeschaltet und Wiedergabe auf höchste Qualität. 
Das Ergebnis: 99% CPU Auslastung und der RAM wird vollgepackt.

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


----------



## WernerHallo (13. Februar 2019)

Danke das du dir das nochmal angesehen hast.
Ich habe meine Konfiguration jetzt auf einen Ryzen 7 2700X geändert (Absegnung PC Zusammenstellung)

Was hältst du davon?


----------



## eXquisite (14. Februar 2019)

Das Netzteil ist halt Semi Passiv, muss nicht sein - einfach n BeQuiet Straight Power 10 550W oder Seasonic Prime nehmen,

der Ram wird niemals mit 3000 Mhz laufen, braucht man aber auch nicht unbedingt wobei das bei Videoschnitt schon Sinn machen würden -> hier den Trident Z nehmen

Und die NVME SSD - nimm einfach ne MX500 mit 1TB - du hast doppelt so viel Platz und es profitieren kaum Anwendungen von der NVME und du sparst auch noch 30€.


----------



## WernerHallo (14. Februar 2019)

Meinst du den hier: G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3000C16D-32GTZR) ab €'*'217,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
Oder den: G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 ab €'*'221,39 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

EDIT: Der erste ist nur bei Alternate um 217€ verfügbar mit 2 Wochen lieferzeit ... bei Amazon kostet der über 400€.


----------



## TheNewNow (14. Februar 2019)

eXquisite schrieb:


> der Ram wird niemals mit 3000 Mhz laufen, braucht man aber auch nicht unbedingt wobei das bei Videoschnitt schon Sinn machen würden -> hier den Trident Z nehmen



Da habe ich mit meinen System gänzlich andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Auch Ryzen 2000 basiert, aber ein MSI Mainboard. 2933MHz waren direkt mit XMP möglich, der Sprung zu 3000Mhz erforderte auch keinen Aufwand, außer den Takt auf 3000Mhz zu setzen. Wenn man höher gehen will, muss man mit Spannungserhöhungen und sonstigen Tweaks rechnen, aber 2933Mhz sind absolut gar kein Problem gewesen. 

Wenn das Budget eine Rolle spielt, nimm den Aegis ruhig. Wenn nicht kannst du auch auf was schnelleres zurückgreifen.


----------



## eXquisite (14. Februar 2019)

TheNewNow schrieb:


> Da habe ich mit meinen System gänzlich andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Auch Ryzen 2000 basiert, aber ein MSI Mainboard. 2933MHz waren direkt mit XMP möglich, der Sprung zu 3000Mhz erforderte auch keinen Aufwand, außer den Takt auf 3000Mhz zu setzen. Wenn man höher gehen will, muss man mit Spannungserhöhungen und sonstigen Tweaks rechnen, aber 2933Mhz sind absolut gar kein Problem gewesen.
> 
> Wenn das Budget eine Rolle spielt, nimm den Aegis ruhig. Wenn nicht kannst du auch auf was schnelleres zurückgreifen.



Naja da hast du dir schon ins eigene Bein geschossen, es gibt kein XMP bei AMD.
Ich glaub das kaum - außer du hast irgendwelche 28ger Timings oder so und dann ist es wieder für die Performance ein Nachteil.
Hab halt auch erst 10+ Mal den AEGIS verbaut und richtig toll war das nie - aber auch viel erste Gen.

Wie auch immer - Fakt ist mit Samsung B Dies erhält man die besten Ergebnisse, die sind auf dem Trident drauf und damit performt man in Renderszenarien am Besten - aber ja - die Aegis laufen halt - laufen auch gut, aber sind halt ne Budget Lösung.

Falschen Ram empfohlen...


----------



## claster17 (14. Februar 2019)

Die von dir empfohlenen TridentZ sind allerdings nicht garantiert B-Die. Die Latenzen sind typisch für Hynix.


----------



## eXquisite (14. Februar 2019)

claster17 schrieb:


> Die von dir empfohlenen TridentZ sind allerdings nicht garantiert B-Die. Die Latenzen sind typisch für Hynix.



Da hast du recht, dann habe ich bei meinen wohl Glück gehabt, hier steht auch drin, dass dort teilweise andere Samsung und Hynix Module drauf verbaut sein können 
- das war mir so nicht bekannt, ich hab die damals auf Rat hier im Forum gekauft 

Die Liste mit allen guten Rams wäre diese hier: (da wo ja steht)

[Übersicht] Die ultimative HARDWARELUXX Samsung 8Gb B-Die Liste - alle Hersteller (14.02.19)


----------



## WernerHallo (14. Februar 2019)

Also ich hab jetzt die Liste mal etwas durchforstet und finde für 32GB (2x16GB) nur RAMs im Bereich von 400€. 

Von welchem Unterschied reden wir hier zwischen B-Die und "normalen" RAM ... merke ich da wirklich große Unterschiede oder geht es dabei eher darum noch die letzten paar Prozent heraus zu holen?

EDIT: Speziell wenn ich jetzt den G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 ab €' '221,39 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich um 220€ nehmen würde. Wie groß wäre hier der Unterschied?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (14. Februar 2019)

Den Unterschied merkt man in vielen Anwendungen nahezu nicht. Ich habe vor ein paar Monate schon 80€ Aufpreis für bdie RAM bezahlt und bin enttäuscht. Die g skill aegis liefern gefühlt die gleiche Performance und kosten dabei viel weniger. Ich würde nicht mehr auf b-die setzen. Theoretisch kannst du natürlich aus 3200mhz cl14 bdie ram 20% Leistung rausholen aber ob das immer so funktioniert?  Mein 3200mhz cl15 dual ranked ram macht zb kein oc mit.


----------



## TheNewNow (14. Februar 2019)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Naja da hast du dir schon ins eigene Bein geschossen, es gibt kein XMP bei AMD.
> Ich glaub das kaum - außer du hast irgendwelche 28ger Timings oder so und dann ist es wieder für die Performance ein Nachteil.
> Hab halt auch erst 10+ Mal den AEGIS verbaut und richtig toll war das nie - aber auch viel erste Gen.
> 
> ...



Bei AMD heißt es D.O.C.P. Bei manchen Boards wird halt statt diesen Term XMP angezeigt. Aber prinzipell ist der Name ja egal, da es grundsätzlich das selbe ist. 
Mein Aegis läuft bei 3066MHz und 14, 18, 16 und optimierten Subtimings. Bei höheren Takt sind schlechtere Timings drin und für mein Anwendungszenario (hauptsächlich Gaming) sind niedrige Timings besser als ein bisschen mehr Takt. 
Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach besonders Glück mit beiden (CPU und Ram) gehabt. 

B-Die ist natürlich am besten, aber um die garantiert zu bekommen, muss man auch tiefer in die Tasche greifen. 

Hast du eigentlich Infos wie viel schneller B-die in rendern ist (bei ca, 3200Mhz) ? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## WernerHallo (14. Februar 2019)

Also ich denke das ich bei der Vernunft-Lösung bleibe und zu den ca. 50% günstigeren "normalen" RAMs greife und mir dann vielleicht falls ichs benötige mal auf 64GB erweitern werde.

Für welchen würdet ihr euch jetzt entscheiden?
G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 ab €'*'221,39 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000 ab €'*'172,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GVK) ab €'*'232,19 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Oder habt ihr noch einen anderen Vorschlag?


----------



## Lordac (15. Februar 2019)

Servus,

aus Preis-/Leistungssicht sind die Aegis derzeit sehr gut.

Ein teurer Alternativvorschlag (zu deinen anderen) wären die G.Skill Trident Z 3200 CL14 !

Liste am besten vor dem Kauf noch einmal alles auf, damit man nochmal drüber schauen kann.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## WernerHallo (18. Februar 2019)

Also so wird dann wohl die endgültige Konfiguration aussehen.

Prozessor:
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X

CPU-Kühlung:
CORSAIR Hydro Series H150i PRO RGB

Mainboard:
Asus ROG Strix X470-F Gaming 

RAM:
G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35

Grafikkarte:
MSI GeForce RTX2070 Armor 8GB

Festplatte:
OS&Programme: Samsung 970 M.2 EVO 500GB
Aktuelle Daten (Videos, Fotos,...): Samsung 970 M.2 EVO 500GB
Langzeit Datensicherung: externe HDD

Netzteil:
BE QUIET! Straight Power 11 550W

Gehäuse:
Corsair CC-9011084-WW Carbide Series Spec-Alpha


----------



## pain474 (18. Februar 2019)

Bei den SSDs könntest du eine Stange Geld sparen indem du die Crucial MX 500 nimmst, ist deutlich günstiger als die 970 M.2

Die 1 TB Variante kostet so viel wie die 500 GB, die du dir ausgesucht hast. Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX500SSD1) ab €' '119,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## fred171 (15. März 2019)

und bist du zufrieden? überlege mir die gleiche Zusammenstellung zu kaufen!

was sagt ihr zu dieser Liste?

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2019)

Wozu brauchst du 1200 Watt?


----------



## fred171 (15. März 2019)

OK brauch ich also nicht,

aufgrund des Videoschneidens wird der CPU ordenltich gefordert und da war meine Befürchtung ob das Netzteil das aushält!


----------



## markus1612 (15. März 2019)

fred171 schrieb:


> OK brauch ich also nicht,
> 
> aufgrund des Videoschneidens wird der CPU ordenltich gefordert und da war meine Befürchtung ob das Netzteil das aushält!



Kaufst du ein hochwertiges Netzteil wie das Straight Power 11 mit 550W, kann der PC ohne Probleme 550W (und sogar noch mehr) verbrauchen.
Das kann das Netzteil ohne Probleme aushalten und da geht auch nichts kaputt.

Wie kommst du denn überhaupt darauf, dass 550W nicht reichen würden, nur weil die CPU stark gefordert ist?
Der 1920X kommt @Stock auf ca. 180W, mit OC sinds dann rund 320W (laut https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-threadripper-1920x-cpu,5183-12.html) unter Volllast mit Prime95.
Solange du jetzt nicht CPU und GPU gleichzeitig ans Limit bringst, wirst du mit 550W keine Probleme haben.


----------



## fred171 (15. März 2019)

ok ehrlich gesagt hab ich mit jemanden geschnackt der Plan von sowas hat und der hat mir das zusammenegestellt! 
Ich wollte einfach mal eure Meinung dazu hören.


----------



## markus1612 (15. März 2019)

fred171 schrieb:


> ok ehrlich gesagt hab ich mit jemanden geschnackt der Plan von sowas hat und der hat mir das zusammenegestellt!
> Ich wollte einfach mal eure Meinung dazu hören.


Am besten machst du mal einen eigenen Thread auf und beantwortest die Fragen aus dem hier im Unterforum angepinnten Thread "Guide Informationen zur Kaufberatung".


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2019)

fred171 schrieb:


> ok ehrlich gesagt hab ich mit jemanden geschnackt der Plan von sowas hat und der hat mir das zusammenegestellt!
> Ich wollte einfach mal eure Meinung dazu hören.



Mach einfach einen eigenen Thread auf. Ist besser.
Du kannst dass 750er E11 nehmen. Das hat 2x EPS. Vermutlich brauchen die TR4 Mainboards eh alle 2x EPS.


----------

